# Best time to take pregnancy test?



## rimberry (Jun 23, 2009)

............


----------



## cambria_va (Jun 23, 2009)

You can test now.


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, you should be fine to take it now. Just take the test first thing in the morning after you wake up (that's when the HCG hormone is most concentrated). You may want to retest in one week if the 1st test is negative and you still haven't had your period yet.


----------



## rimberry (Jun 23, 2009)

.............


----------

